# I Just Ordered My New 28rsds!!!!!!!!



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Hopefully, I will be able to make better contributions to the site in the near future. Thanks for the input from everybody. MAYBE I SHOULD TELL MY WIFE NOW.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I know how you feel, until I got mine and started using it I didn't really feel qualified to have much of an opinion.
By the way congratulations
action


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

action Welcome aboard Ken


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome and congrats!! action

David


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Bull Elk said:


> Hopefully, I will be able to make better contributions to the site in the near future. Thanks for the input from everybody. MAYBE I SHOULD TELL MY WIFE NOW.
> [snapback]26521[/snapback]​


You didn't tell the boss yet







??? You are a brave man.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> Bull Elk said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, I will be able to make better contributions to the site in the near future.Â Thanks for the input from everybody.Â MAYBE I SHOULD TELL MY WIFE NOW.
> ...










She just saw my message and your reply. Now I am in trouble.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers & Congrats on TT.
Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I share in your excitement. I just picked up my 28rs-s from Y-Guy yesterday. Had a nice long 4hr drive home and it is now resting at home. Sure looks a lot better then the old Coleman.

I was a bit nervous about pulling a 30' trailer, but with a good hitch and common sense on the roads, everything we great.

Thanks to Y-Guy for putting up with all my questions. We were at his house for over three hours!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks to Y-Guy for putting up with all my questions. We were at his house for over three hours!
> [snapback]26584[/snapback]​


Did he take you for a ride on the Polaris?









Welcome aboard Elk!


----------

